# Jade is CRAZY



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

So, i have not yet been able to completely litter train Jade previously as of yesterday... but last night, she pushed her emty water bowl upside down into her litter box!(i think she's showing me a message). And guess what? she then used it for the first time, twice! i was shocked to go inthe room and see two poops on the bottom of the overturned water bowl in the litter box!!! I also have a water bottle for her, so i will just give her that, and i will keep the water bowl there so she will use it, but LOLZ!!!


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

hahaha! I have never heard of that ! That is too funny. Maybe in the wild she would be one of those hedgehogs that only go to the bathroom in shallow water? haha


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

lol that's hilarious

just make sure you wash the water bowl *religiously* and you change her litter often


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

ok


----------

